
Please stop using Classes in JavaScript and become a better developer - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/javascript-in-plain-english/please-stop-using-classes-in-javascript-and-become-a-better-developer-a185c9fbede1
======
tastroder
[https://github.com/davidmarkclements/v8-perf](https://github.com/davidmarkclements/v8-perf)
the performance consideration seems like a strawman for any non critical code
path. The bottom section of the React page linked in the last bullet point
[https://reactjs.org/docs/hooks-intro.html#gradual-
adoption-s...](https://reactjs.org/docs/hooks-intro.html#gradual-adoption-
strategy) contains this: "we will keep supporting class components for the
foreseeable future. At Facebook, we have tens of thousands of components
written as classes, and we have absolutely no plans to rewrite them.". The
Google JS Style Guide also seems quite content with ES6 classes. Plus, the
article goes on to pose completely different alternatives to the class keyword
than what is used in React.

